# Shine On: Ferrari, Alfa and Ford



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I have great pleasure in being able to share these three exceptionally rare and beautiful cars, I have the great privilege of access to them to detail as part of an ongoing routine. I just have been so busy that I haven't really had the time to do write ups, but I wanted to share these pictures.

These cars are owned by a client whom I would consider a true connoisseur. Owned for the love of what they offer - their dynamics, their character, their jaw dropping looks and stunning performance. This is the first time all three cars have been put together, and my client was kind enough to allow me to photograph them.

Due to certain constraints, I took with me a trusted assistant, AndyC, to ensure the required work could be carried out in a timely fashion. The aim of the day was to carry out some paintwork enhancement to the daily driven Ferrari, with the other two cars receiving a dust down and a coat of wax.

We started with the Ferrari, as it needed the most work.










This is a Ferrari 612 Sessanta. It is one of only 60 examples in the world, and believed to be one of only 4 in the UK. Made for Ferrari's 60th anniversary celebrated in 2007, it boasts some sought after additions compared to the regular Scaglietti. The power output of the engine rose from 530bhp to 612bhp and huge carbon ceramic Brembo brakes are fitted to help with stopping duties. Inside, supple leather is wrapped around carbon fibre shelled seats, a special commemorative plaque sits on the centre console, and the glass roof is Electrochromic. This means it's opacity can be adjusted at will by turning a dial.

Viewed outside, the two tone paintwork really helps to show off the car's long, lithe lines to their very best. The 612 is a big car, but it is also very elegant and perfectly proportioned.

Following the usual routine of a pre soak, rinse, gentle wash with a lambswool mitt and another rinse, this removed the loose dirt. With the car still wet, we used a clay bar to remove contaminants bonded more securely to the paint. The car was in generally excellent condition, having been regularly cleaned and waxed by myself, but following a trip to the dealership where it was washed in a less careful manner, the straight blue paintwork was showing signs of marring and lights swirls.



















Using a rotary polisher with a light polish we were able to remove the marring and restore gloss and depth to the finish. As seen below, to the right of the panel gap had been polished, to the left it was untouched, the marks still visible.










Whilst we were working on the Ferrari, my client moved the next car out of the garage ready to be worked upon, Andy grabbed this shot of me in action.










I continued to work on the car, finishing with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid before a coat of Swissvax Best of Show wax was applied. The wheels were treated with Autobahn wheel wax, glass and shuts cleaned, along with the exhaust tips. Inside was vacuumed and wiped down.

Next up, the thug of the group! This is a Ford GT Heritage Edition. One of 200 made worldwide, it was the final edition run up to the end of the GT production. Painted in the famous Gulf colours, it represents the colour scheme used by World Championship winning GT40's in 1968 and 1969 at Le Mans. In this case, if the colour doesn't get your attention, the exhaust note certainly will! Fitted with straight through pipes, the 5.5 litre supercharged V8 erupted into life startling both of us with it's sheer violence. At tickover, the whine of the blower is drowned out by the offbeat throb of the big motor, rumbling away like a seismic event. It can only be described as spine tingling.

After a wipe down with a soft cloth and Swissvax Quick Finish, the paint was gently clayed to ensure it was contaminant free, then Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was used to again prepare for the Best of Show wax. Autobahn went onto the wheels. Tyres dressed with Pneu.



















Onto the last of the trio, and for me probably the most beautiful car to look at. Only 500 Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione's are being made worldwide and they were all sold well before the first customer took delivery. Taking a moment to appreciate the finer details of this fine machine, it's easy to see why. The body is made from carbon fibre, then mounted to a steel spaceframe chassis. Compared to the other cars, the Alfa looks quite small, with it's short rear overhang and pert tail. Inside, the attention to detail is exquisite, largely carbon fibre with an amazing woven leather covering the seats, the Alfa crest expertly embroidered into the bolsters.

As far as my work was concerned, I'd already carried out a Protection Detail upon it's arrival with my client, and it had been tucked away in a Carcoon ever since, so now removed it was dusted down and waxed again in the sunshine.

With the work complete, my client manoeuvred the cars into position to give me the opportunity to take some photographs. I went abit overboard, but it isn't very often the opportunity to indulge in a photo session with these cars together comes along.



































































































































































A massive thanks to the infamous AndyC for helping me out with this detail. We had a lot to do, in a short space of time, on a very hot day! Top job fella.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

How bloomin' jealous am I?

Fantastic work done on an awesome trio. You're so lucky!!!!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Sweet. great work guys:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

wow great collection!! all cars looking stunning


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Thank you for putting these photos on here, i owe you my arm and possibly a leg!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

What a collection, all of which look in every sense of the word Stunning, I take my hat off to you :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Andy needed new trousers after the GT was started.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

you jammie jammie barstewards. great work again Reg and good to see the C'ster detailing again.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Great work as usual Paul, not forgetting Andy either. Some lovely cars there!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That Alfa is simply stunning. 

IMO, more beautiful than a DB5 or a Daytona. Effortlessly makes the other two uninteresting.

Great Work.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the 8c and i even saw a black one coming the other way. about 10 miles from my house on sunday morning. This one had italian plates i think.

Fair play to the owner of the cars you worked on.


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

:thumb:great work Paul, I have to say out of the three cars I'd have to go for the Alfa it just looks stunning.

Green with envy


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!!! They all look amazing, especially the Alfa :argie::argie:

Well done guys.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Paul, 

OMG or  me gently (what ever you prefer) not only is my spine tingling but head too foot, mouth open and dribbling like a baby.

What a day :thumb: looks like AndyC caught a bit of sun on the top shelf :lol::lol: he was thinking about other things I am sure :doublesho.

A truly beautiful post and apart from the Veyron must be one of the most expensive metal collections on one drive way.

Mike S


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

wow, what a lucky owner

excellent work


----------



## Type R Dave (May 3, 2009)

Those 8c 's for me are the best looking car on the planet:thumb: great work


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh my days, the 8c is jaw droppingly stunning, lucky sod!


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning...:thumb:


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

What a collection! 

Got to admit the Ferrari doen't do it for me, especially in that colour combination.

The Alfa is just pure art, the Ford stunning.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice collection he has there - loving the 8c - I have seen one other of those Rarri's - It was in black and burgundy !


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job's chaps :thumb:, nice to see an owner who has different tastes all to do with driving dynamics. Each one offer's something different I'm sure, but I really love the 8C even more so in that red


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great selection of cars, excellent work guys and that Alfa.:argie:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking post and picture log Paul

Thanks for posting 

Really nice collection, all in something different all centred around speed


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work chaps on some lovely motors...


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Alfa looks beautiful. What an aesthetically please car. :argie:

Great work Mr. Shine On!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great stuff guys - what an opportunity to work on those 3 beauties....

The 8c is the highlight for me personally, as it is pure automotive art. Must have been a joy to work on them all


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just love the Alfa - and that colour red - beautiful..!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

that alfa is stunning


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow you lucky lucky bugger! awesome work


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm speechless.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

That's one hell of a collection of cars, a very lucky (and rich) customer, great work, must have been a pleasure to do.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's kind comments. The Alfa is simply stunning, really really beautiful in every respect. I went to give it a tickle over the day after it was delivered, straight off the covered trailer and in to the garage without being driven anywhere.

This collection is only just starting though, there are some 'really' special cars in the pipeline by the sound of it.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Absolutely phenomenal mate. They are three stunning machines :doublesho

Awesome work - congrats :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys, i love the GT:argie:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Out of the three seen there Paul, which would you have in your garage and why?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, some fantastic cars and one very lucky owner.

Id love the Alfa


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wow thats ace..... nice work.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Paul did suggest that I brought a box of tissues aswell as the Makita 

In truth, when the GT fired up I hadn't giggled that uncontrollably since I was about 8. Pure, unadultarated automotive art, pornography and brute force in 1 garage. 

I now aim to start blagging banks on my days off to pay for an 8C - simply stunning from every and any angle.

Big respect for Paul to ask me to assist him with this VIP client on such a superb collection of cars :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I want that Alfa, top job Paul and Andy


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning cars Paul, The Alfa and the Ford really are something special, Im a massive fan of the Ferrari aswell but the 2 tone colours kind of spoiled it for me, I can imagine it looks alot better in the flesh and has to be seen.

A really great write-up and worded in a very ummm Loyd Grossman fashion.
One found it most delightful.

Seriously super work though as always.:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Not the cars I was expecting at all guys!
Nice ones to get to do and nice work.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Paul & Andy on some lovely cars


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Great result!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

wow im not jealous in anyway mate, those cars are absolutly stunning even more stunning since you visited. Thanks for sharing

Gav


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow :speechles

What a collection! :argie:

Great work too - have to say though, not sure I'm actually that keen on the Ferrari paintjob!


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> That Alfa is simply stunning.
> 
> IMO, more beautiful than a DB5 or a Daytona. Effortlessly makes the other two uninteresting.
> 
> Great Work.


I'd second that - the 8C is an absolutely stunning car from a resurgent brand; I'd love to see one in the metal. :argie:

As soon as I saw this post I was hoping it was an 8C and the reaction is awesome. Most beautiful car on sale today IMHO.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning cars, great work:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Paul - you are a git


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Epic!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice Work!
That's one dream Collection:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning i think i have just wet my self this customer is a true gent and a conerser of the fine things in life.

i take my hat of to you for bring thease pictures to the group 

tom


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Think i wud have been nursing a semi with that lot stunning great work:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

chris141 said:


> Think i wud have been nursing a semi with that lot stunning great work:thumb:


I was :wave:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Paul I don't know you, but I hate you!!

Not really mate but I am very envious. People often ask me why I'm getting into this detailing lark and I'm often at a loss for words to tell them why. Posts like this are the reason why; I want to work on cars like this (and get paid to do it  )

Top work as always and can I get a quick butchers at your client list please? :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing cars, great work mate and very very good clients... hehehe


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

Amazing work! awesome cars!


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Fantastic work.


----------



## julian (Dec 19, 2008)

work as good as the cars itself!


----------



## detaildoc (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh man, those are hot. Love that Alfa.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## evapor8 (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautiful cars and great work guys.

A black 8C drove past me the other day and sounded awesome .... it's a fantastic car for sure.

Chris


----------

